# Best all season tire for plowing



## Don James (Nov 1, 2015)

My stock Michelin at2’s are at 7/32”. What use to be a fair winter tire to plow with is now absolute garbage. Anyone have experience with the Michelin defenders. I don’t want a dedication snow tire. Thanks


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Do a search. The tire thing has been beaten to death. There are probably 500 threads and 2,000 hours of well written posts on it.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Why not get a dedicated snow tire? Just keep your current tires for summer use. When they are too worn, just get used tires for summer use. 

I say this not knowing where you’re located, but if it’s a heavy snow region, my preference would be to spend my money on a great winter tire vs trying to find a single year ‘round tire.


----------



## Don James (Nov 1, 2015)

I’m from ma. I have about 10 accounts. Driveways and a couple of parking lots. I want to know if the defenders are better in the snow than the Michelin at2’s?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Never used either, but from just looking at the tread design, the at2’s should be much better in winter than the Defenders, which almost look like a summer tire tread.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Round pneumatic ones.


----------



## Don James (Nov 1, 2015)

seville009 said:


> Never used either, but from just looking at the tread design, the at2's should be much better in winter than the Defenders, which almost look like a summer tire tread.


At2's are ok in deep snow. Not very good on ice though. The defenders have lots of siping and a few guys on ford truck enthusiast forum claim there great in the snow?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Don James said:


> At2's are ok in deep snow. Not very good on ice though. The defenders have lots of siping and a few guys on ford truck enthusiast forum claim there great in the snow?


Sounds like you have your answer then......

Many tires, many choices........


----------



## Don James (Nov 1, 2015)

seville009 said:


> Sounds like you have your answer then......
> 
> Many tires, many choices........


There sure are. What tires are you running?


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

I plowed with Gerenal grabber AT2 and they where realy good. I got firestone Winterforce Now and i cannot said it made any difference. Other are pretty happy with Goodyear duratrac and Bfgoodrich TKO2


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Don James said:


> There sure are. What tires are you running?


Studded Duratracs on my plow truck and studded Cooper M&S on my daily driver truck.


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

All Season Tires will mostly always be better than AT All terrain. Tires that are Great in Mud, SUCK in Slush, and Ice. All season will last a bit longer than all terrain as well. IMO:
All season better in snow, slush and ice, Sucks in Mud
All Terrain, better in stones, mud, okay light snow, Sucks in slush, heavy snow ice.
Buy a pair of great snow chains, they are about $100.00. Nothing beat chains.


----------



## Don James (Nov 1, 2015)

I bought the Falken wildpeak a/t3w tires. Excellent in snow,ice,mud,and very quiet on the road. Love the look and the price can’t be beat!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

All season better than all terrain???

Shirley you jest!


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Don James said:


> I bought the Falken wildpeak a/t3w tires. Excellent in snow,ice,mud,and very quiet on the road. Love the look and the price can't be beat!


We got a set of the very same tires for my foremans truck. Great looking tires and he said they did well in last couple snows. Very happy so far. Good choice.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

seville009 said:


> Studded Duratracs on my plow truck and studded Cooper M&S on my daily driver truck.


I do the same exact thing I love my studded duratracs for what I call my mountain side Backwoods plow truck . And I use the Cooper mud and snow for more of a commercial contracts pavement and such. Next year I think I'm strictly going studded duratracs on everything even the wife's SUV!!!


----------



## SD40T2 (Dec 13, 2007)

another vote for General Grabber At2's, they suck in the mud but were the best(I think) tire for plowing, got 40k out of them and just recently replaced them great winter tire


----------

